# 0190-Betrug mit Gewinnanrufen: Abzocker-Ring gesprengt



## sascha (19 Oktober 2005)

*0190-Betrug mit Gewinnanrufen: Abzocker-Ring gesprengt
*
Sie versprachen hohe Gewinne - und zockten doch nur mit 0190-Nummern ab: Die Polizei in Düsseldorf hat eine Bande mutmaßlicher Betrüger gefasst, die Telefonbesitzer in ganz Deutschland um mehrere Millionen Euro gebracht haben soll. Gegen fünf Hauptverdächtige im Alter von 29 bis 34 Jahren werde wegen schweren Bandenbetrugs ermittelt, berichteten die Fahnder heute. Schlimm für die Opfer: Das erbeutete Geld ist offensichtlich weg. 

Sie versprachen hohe Gewinne - und zockten doch nur mit 0190-Nummern ab: Die Polizei in Düsseldorf hat eine Bande mutmaßlicher Betrüger gefasst, die Telefonbesitzer in ganz Deutschland um mehrere Millionen Euro gebracht haben soll. Gegen fünf Hauptverdächtige im Alter von 29 bis 34 Jahren werde wegen schweren Bandenbetrugs ermittelt, berichteten die Fahnder heute. Schlimm für die Opfer: Das erbeutete Geld ist offensichtlich weg. Über die Masche der Männer hatte Dialerschutz.de seit Oktober 2004 immer wieder berichtet. Viele tausend Menschen erhielten in den vergangenen Monaten Telefonanrufe, in denen ihnen zu einem angeblichen Gewinn gratuliert wurde. Um diesen Preis - etwa Bargeld in Höhe von mehreren tausend Euro oder Traumreisen - abzurufen, müssten sie "nur" eine 0190-Nummern anrufen. 

Bereits im Oktober 2004 machte Dialerschutz.de in einem Fall die Probe aufs Exempel. Wir riefen eine in den Bandansagen genannte 0190-Nummer an. Ein freundliche Tonbandstimme teilte uns dann mit, dass wir "garantiert einen Preis gewonnen" hätten. Nach einer langatmigen wie nichtssagenden Erklärung über unser Glück wurden wir nach eineinhalb Minuten aufgefordert, unsere Rufnummer einzutippen. Auch das taten wir, um so schließlich zu erfahren, dass wir garantiert einen 1500-Euro-Sachpreis gewonnen hätten. Nachdem uns die Tonbandstimme drei Mal (!) gratuliert hatte, wurden wir gebeten, wieder per Tasteneingabe einige Fragen zu beantworten. Es dauert nur einen kleinen Moment, behauptete die Stimme - um anschließend minutenlang abzufragen, ob wir ein Handy besäßen, wie alt wir seien, welches Geschlecht wir hätten und vieles mehr. Auch nach über vier Minuten Anrufdauer wussten wir nichts Genaueres über unseren Gewinn, die dahinter steckende Firma und weshalb ausgerechnet wir gewonnen haben sollten. Dafür hatten die Täter nicht nur etliche Daten über uns, sondern auch einen satten Betrag von über sechs Euro eingestrichen. Ein teurer Spaß, den wir schließlich durch Auflegen beendeten. 

Genau so ging es offensichtlich vielen tausend Menschen in Deutschland. Manche Haushalte seien täglich mit 30 solcher Gewinn-Anrufe regelrecht terrorisiert worden, berichtete die Polizei in Düsseldorf heute auf einer Pressekonferenz. Und viele Menschen fielen offenbar auch herein: Sie wählten die 0190-Nummer - und ließen sich über Minuten hinweg in der Leitung halten. Am Ende der Ansage bekamen die Anrufer dann einen "persönlichen Gewinncode" genannt, den sie schriftlich bei einer Firma in Großbritannien einzureichen hätten. Der Gewinncode war freilich immer derselbe, echte Gewinne gab es nicht. Die Opfer erhielten laut Polizei von der Firma MTN Ltd. in Great Dunmow nur so genannte "Gewinncoupons", über die sie Reisen oder Waren kaufen konnten. "Es hat keinen einzigen Gewinner gegeben", so Stephan Harbort von der Düsseldorfer Kripo. Pro Fall belaufe sich der Schaden auf 15 bis 20 Euro. Insgesamt sollen die mutmaßlichen Betrüger so mehrere Millionen Euro kassiert haben 

Nachdem mehrere Betroffene Anzeige erstattet hatten, wurde bei der Düsseldorfer Polizei eine Sonderkommission namens "Aida" eingerichtet.. Die ermittelte monatelang in dem Fall - und kam den Männern letztlich auf die Spur. Bei einer Razzia durchsuchten die Fahnder vergangene Woche fünf Firmen in Düsseldorf. Sie stellten dabei 25 Kartons mit Beweismaterial und acht Computer sicher. Bei den mutmaßlichen Tätern handelt es sich laut Polizei um einen 32-jährigen Deutschen, drei Jugoslawen im Alter von 32 und 34 Jahren sowie einen 29-jährigen Kroaten. Die Männer wohnten alle in Düsseldorf und seien teilweise untereinander verwandt. "Die Firmen sind alle miteinander verflochten, teilweise wurden von mehreren Firmen dieselben Räume benutzt", sagte Fahnder Harbort nach einem Bericht der Westdeutschen Zeitung. Alle beteiligten Firmen hätten beim Finanzamt Umsätze von mindestens 800 000 Euro gemeldet. 

Bei ihren Ermittlungen entdeckten die Düsseldorfer Fahnder zwar insgesamt 35 Konten der mutmaßlichen Betrüger. Viel Geld war darauf aber offenbar nicht mehr zu finden. Mit ihrer Beute hätten die Männer sich ein schönes Leben gemacht, teure Essen und Luxuswagen inklusive. Ob die Opfer ihre 0190-Gebühren jemals wiedersehen werden, ist daher mehr als fraglich. Die Ermittlungen wegen gewerbs- und bandenmäßigen Betrugs gegen die einschlägig vorbestraften Männer dauern weiter an. Ein Trost bleibt den Opfern indes: Ab Ende des Jahres dürfte die Abzocke mit 0190-Nummern ein Ende haben - die Nummern dürfen dann nicht mehr für Mehrwertdienste eingesetzt werden.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=299

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Oktober 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Trost bleibt den Opfern indes: Ab Ende des Jahres dürfte die Abzocke mit 0190-Nummern ein Ende haben - die Nummern dürfen dann nicht mehr für Mehrwertdienste eingesetzt werden.


Zumindest  sollte es nach dem Willen der Regulierer  für zukünftige Möchtegernbetrüger wesentlich schwerer sein.
Da die Kettenvermieterei bei 0900er Nummern verboten ist, sollte es wesentlich schwerer sein, 
sich im "Unterholz" zu verbergen. Ob dem wirklich so ist, wird die Zukunft zeigen. 
 Den  zweifelhaften Existenzen   sind bisher noch immer neue Mittel und Wege zur Abzocke eingefallen. 

cp


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *0190-Betrug mit Gewinnanrufen: Abzocker-Ring gesprengt*



Hier im Forum gab es zu diesem Thema nicht wenig Diskussionsstoff und deshalb sei an folgende Threads erinnert:


1. "Warnung: Neue Welle von 0190-Gewinnanrufen"
2. "0190879288: vermutliche Abzocke - wen interessiert's ?"
3. "021158690 - kennt jemand diesen Anbieter?"
4. "[FYI] 0190-870658 ist abgeschaltet"
5. "Sachgewinn auch schriftlich anfordern"
...und außerdem an den (mEn) nicht unbedeutenden Bürgeraktionismus von galdikas in dieser Sache, auch wenn das Forum/Heiko seinetwegen leiden musste.  :spitz:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 Oktober 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Bericht der Westdeutschen Zeitung


Auch in diesem Zeitungsbericht *"Telefon-Betrüger ergaunerten Millionen"* wuren keine Angaben zu den beteiligten Firmen gemacht (s. auch *http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=46284&postcount=3*). Wieso eigentlich?


----------

